# ترتيب جامعة الزقازيق في نشر أبحاث إدارة المشروعات علي مستوي العالم



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

لي الفخر أني خريج جامعة الزقازيق 
مشروع تخرج إدارة مشروعات دفعة 2000
علي يد أستاذ ورئيس القسم
الدكتور العالامة إسماعيل عبد الحميد الباشا 
أعزة الله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل .

وفقكم الله تعالى .


----------



## CVLMASTER (14 سبتمبر 2007)

علي فكرة نسيت أقول لكم أن جامعو الزقازيق رقم 23 علي مستوي العالم خلال عشرون عام
ورقم 9 خلا عشرة اعوام


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا .. اتمنى التقدم لكافة الجامعات العربية


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وكل عام و أنتم بخير

أشاركك الفخر أخى, وأيضا انى تلميذ الدكتور اسماعيل الباشا


----------



## CVLMASTER (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الزعيم أنت دفعة كام


----------



## ابوسعاد (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انا خريج الزقازيق برضه ودفعة 2000 والدكتور اسماعيل درس لي وربنا يكرمه


----------



## mhmdmkrm (10 مارس 2008)

و أنا أيضا خريج الزقازيق دفعة 2002 و كل التوفيق للجامعات العربية
تحية خاصه لجامعة الزقازيق و كل الشكر لأستاذنا د أسماعيل الباشا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (10 مارس 2008)

وانا اشارككم الفخر فانا ايضا خريج الزقازيق دفعة 1999 وبالطبع من تلامذة جهبذ الادارة اسماعيل الباشا وكنت طلابى مشروع ادارة المشروعات نحت اشرافه (مشروع مستشفى طنطا التعليمى)
ولا اخفيكم سرا ان الله جعله سببا فى الموافقة على دخولى اختبار تعيين بشركة المقاولون العرب الامتحان الذى اجتزته وعملت بعدها فى الشركة لمدة ستة سنوات من اجمل سنى عمرى بالعمل


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (10 مارس 2008)

انا خريج جامعة الزقازيق دفعة 2000 ايضا مدني 
بهذا للموضوع انت تضيف لهندسة الزقايق خاصة القسم المدني بها مزيدا من الفخر شكرا لك ايها الزميل اسمك من فضلك اكيد عارفك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

محمد العايدي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مارس 2008)

جميل ان نسمع اخبار مثل تلك الترتيبات المتقدمة بجامعاتنا

و هذا يبعث الامل فينا
باننا لن نظل في المؤخرة
بل من يعمل فينا ويبحث ويجتهد
يوفقه الله ويصل الى نجاحات باهرة

وعلى فكرة
اتشرف بانني احد خريجي جامعة الزقازيق 
لكن قديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم

1986 م

لكنني كنت بفرع الجامعة - فرع بنها

اشكر اخونا CVLMASTER صاحب الموضوع والمرفق


----------



## ابوملك (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا ايضا لى الفخر ان أكون أحد خريجى هندسة الزقازيق 2003 ومن تلامذة الاستاذ الدكتور رفعت عبدالرازق فى مجال هندسة ادارة المشروعات


----------



## alsaift (30 أكتوبر 2008)

cvlmaster قال:


> علي فكرة نسيت أقول لكم أن جامعو الزقازيق رقم 23 علي مستوي العالم خلال عشرون عام
> ورقم 9 خلا عشرة اعوام



ما شاء الله
من هي الجهة التي صدر منها هذا التقييم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

